# PC CAMERA von Protected Treiber are missing



## NetteMann (14. Juni 2008)

Wie es der Titel schon sagt such ich die Treiber und wenn möglich die Software von der PC Camera. Hersteller: http://protected.de/hauptseite.htm

Wer euch sehr dankbar ich selber finde nix


----------



## PC Heini (14. Juni 2008)

Den Link haste ja schon. Jetzt würde ich dort mal per E Mail anfragen. Ansonsten halt ein paar Treiber ausprobieren. ( Logitechtreiber haben mir schon oft geholfen ).


----------

